# whats the meanest cichlid u can buy



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i wanna get the most aggresive and the meanest cichlid u can buy


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

What size tank do you have? Are you planning to do a species only tank? just curious why the desire to get the meanest?


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

200g just a species tank i want the meanest bc i like mean fish


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

All the books I have read seem to say Jaguars, Wolf, Umbee, Peacock bass (cichlid eater), Beani, Red Devil, Emporer cichlid

There are lots really, I would have to say the king of the cichlids is the Peacock Bass as it would quite possibly be top of the food chain.

Although Dovii, Wolf are quite often regarded as the kings in a lot of the books I have read, due to size mainly.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

If you want the meanest cichlid pick up a pair of convicts or a pair of neets. They are mean fish even though they are not overly large.

No offense, but going by your post I don't think you are ready for a jag, wolf (dovii), or an umbie. Also an umbie will take a much larger tank than a 200 gallon. 200 gallon is about the minimum for a dovii.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I personally think the African cichlid called eyebiters sound pretty mean to me. There's just lots of ways to define mean. Why settle for a cichlid if you want mean? Go for some of the really mean fish available. The last time I ran into a jellyfish he seemed plenty mean to most folks on the beach.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

I would like to get a Wolf one day. I think they are amazing fish. Right now I am learning all I can about cichlids in general and I want to make sure I have the right set up. Getting a fish just because it's the meanest doesn't seem like a very responsible way to go about things. JackDempsey420 if you do get one I would be interested in hearing about your experience.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Kerricko said:


> I would like to get a Wolf one day. I think they are amazing fish. Right now I am learning all I can about cichlids in general and I want to make sure I have the right set up. Getting a fish just because it's the meanest doesn't seem like a very responsible way to go about things. JackDempsey420 if you do get one I would be interested in hearing about your experience.


I'm not JackDempsey420 but thought I would share some pics anyway. Here is a link to some recent pictures of my dovii pair.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=217549

If you decide to get them plan on being patient. For the first year I had the male dovii it was the most boring fish I ever had. It takes a long time for most of them to come out of their shells.

Here is a video of them guarding eggs. 




Here is a video of the wigglers. 




Here is a video taken today of free swimming fry.


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

how am i not redy for a dovii or a jag its just a fish easy to takecare of and feed them ik thats not all but i just wanted to get pplz advice so i can make up my mind im olny 16 years old but i bet i could take way more care of fish than u i have a lot of money i olny have a 200g bc i havent bought a bigger one yet i have like 100.000$ set aside for my fish stuff so dont tell me im not redy im more than redy


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

jackdempsey420 said:


> how am i not redy for a dovii or a jag its just a fish easy to takecare of and feed them ik thats not all but i just wanted to get pplz advice so i can make up my mind im olny 16 years old but i bet i could take way more care of fish than u i have a lot of money i olny have a 200g bc i havent bought a bigger one yet i have like 100.000$ set aside for my fish stuff so dont tell me im not redy im more than redy


You're right, I'm sure you could take much better care of them than I can. Best of luck to you and whatever mean fish you decide on.

One small piece of advice though, never go on a fish forum and say "it's just a fish".


----------



## FIN01 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you really want advice? Seems like you want opinions on whats the meanest but don't care for the actual advice. It is not as easy as you may think. I think a pair of any of any fish in the amphilophus genus would fill the bill, and they would have a little more room in that 200g compared to dovii. Also most amphilophus seem to be "mean" at about any age, unlike most parachromis which take some time. My midas is a real terror, but I had a pair of convicts put him in his place when younger. Convicts are pound for pound the meanest in my experience.


----------



## rkeiger (May 28, 2004)

They're not called Red Devils for nothing.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Look into neets as somebody else said. They are supposed to be super mean and the parental care they offer would be super interesting to watch.

No need to lash out at anyone, this is a fish forum so obviously people that offer advice on this site are passionate about cichlids. I include myself in that group.

$100.0000 is $100 which will get you maybe one piece of equipment for your 200g tank. :thumb:


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

it was a typo i ment 100000 and im olny mad bc suposably i aint redy for a wolf or a jag cichlid like how am i not redy


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

jackdempsey420 said:


> it was a typo i ment 100000 and im olny mad bc suposably i aint redy for a wolf or a jag cichlid like how am i not redy


Apparently I was wrong. If you have $100,000 to spend on a dovii then I'm sure it will be very happy and you are ready to keep it. However with a $100,000 budget I would probably do a 10,000 gallon aquarium and get an arapaima. Why have something that us normal, poor people can keep? Go all out and get something rare.


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i plan on gettin at least a 550g


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i have 4 jd ,gt ,and a pike


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

in a 55 gal bc there not big enouf yet


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

If your going to spend 100k on fish then you are not ready in general lol. Unless your Bill Gates son, that would be the only exception. Invest that money in bonds and start preparing for our generations rise into the broken, dis-functional, incredibility competitive job market :thumb:

Seriously, have you even read into any of the fish that have been suggested so far? Check out neets!


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i made up my mind im just goin too get black nastys 
and im not payin 100k just for the fish for everything i wanna get top of the line stuff not the cheap stuff


----------



## FIN01 (Jan 19, 2010)

I feel like the 100k may be a slight exaggeration, but I do not want to argue about that and I will just understand it as money isn't the issue. Honestly, I enjoy it more when myself and others find the most cost effective ways about matters in this hobby, rather than who can blow the most cash. To each his own, but enjoy your black nasties, they seem to be a little more challenging to raise.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree fully with FIN01, I really enjoy finding cost effective ways to imitate the natural environments of the fish, like using pool filter sand for example as substrate, cheap, but looks SO AMAZING! Or going to the beach and collecting your own rocks to place in your tank, really rewarding 

Once the fish is happy, you'll be happy


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

16 years old and 100k to spend wow I wish I had ur childhood but for the rest of us who have to work for what we have we tend to appreciate things a little more. The issue is not money here I think the reason you were told that you are not ready for some of those fish is the way you came across in ur post. Now with that being said I also believe ur not ready to handle fish of that caliber and this is my reasoning for that first you said its just a fish most on here treat there fish like family (myself included) we put time money and effort into our fish, if they get sick we do everything possible to make them better and make them have a long and happy life, hey I bet some people on here have shed a few tears for some fish. Second reason is when you were confronted first thing you wrote about was money like a spoiled child throwing a tantrum sorry but to me that was a sign of immaturity. Third reason you have 4 jd, green terror, and a pike and there in a 55 because there not big enough. The bigger the tank the better it will be for them and the faster they'll grow. Anyway ur gonna do what ever you want no matter what. So my advise to you is have fun, try to learn a thing or 2 on this forum and last but not least take care of those fish. Sorry for the long rant just ticks me off when people start talking about money and the fact they think there better than every one else because they have money.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

LowCel said:


> Kerricko said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to get a Wolf one day. I think they are amazing fish. Right now I am learning all I can about cichlids in general and I want to make sure I have the right set up. Getting a fish just because it's the meanest doesn't seem like a very responsible way to go about things. JackDempsey420 if you do get one I would be interested in hearing about your experience.
> ...


Thanks for the vids. Great stuff. Your fish look great.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

For my money- For their size a pair of Jewels are about as nasty as it gets.

Saw what a guarding pair did to a 10inch full grown Oscar once-frightening


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Kerricko said:


> Thanks for the vids. Great stuff. Your fish look great.


Thank you. Imagine what I could do with $100,000! :lol:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

We should all cut the guy some slack. Look at the posts and you know the story. We all went through some of that at his age. Many of us knew everything we needed when we were 18 but learned a lot by the time we were thirty.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

PfunMo said:


> We should all cut the guy some slack. Look at the posts and you know the story. We all went through some of that at his age. Many of us knew everything we needed when we were 18 but learned a lot by the time we were thirty.


Kind of like the older we get the smarter our parents were?


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry for fliping out its just im pissed bc my summer ended lastnight and i dident have much to do this summer and school started today but ik there not just fish when i first got them and my jd were liplockin it freaked me out bc i thought they would kill one another like fish are my life i love how u can own them from a seed and watch them grow and i love how when u walk in ur room and the fish greet u like if my fish died "knock on wood" it would piss me off and id be upset im probly bout to just buy a car and get my gsxr 900 *** always wanted


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

You are 16, please don't get a GSXR. Get some driving experience in first. I know I am just a poor dumb old man but please listen to me on this one. I have had several crotch rockets, Ninja 600's, Ninja ZX14, MV Agusta F4 1000R, and a few more so I do have a little experience in the matter.

On a side note I don't believe Suzuki ever made a GSX-R 900 but that doesn't really matter. Even a GSX-R 600 is too much bike for a beginner. A GSX-R 750 and a GSX-R 1000 are definitely too much for an inexperienced rider. Start out on a Ninja 250 or a 500 and you will be around long enough to enjoy a bigger bike later.


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

ik thats what everyone says i just want something big i love goin fast i mean ik how to ride like *** rode dirtbikes and a few cbr 600s but i plan on stretching the 900 but ide get like a 600 for stunts


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

jackdempsey420 said:


> ik thats what everyone says i just want something big i love goin fast i mean ik how to ride like I've rode dirtbikes and a few cbr 600s but i plan on stretching the 900 but ide get like a 600 for stunts


You might want to think a little harder since there isn't a GSX-R 900. There is a 600, 750, and a 1000. I'm sure you aren't going to listen so please at least remember ATGATT (All The Gear All The Time). It will save your life.


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

im sorry imean a gsx-r 750 stretched


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

jackdempsey420 said:


> im sorry imean a gsx-r 750 stretched


Just so you know, real sport bike riders will laugh you off the road if you stretch a 750. That bike is made to flick around in the twisties like a 600 with plenty of power to spare. Stretching defeats the purpose of the bike, you will just look like a poser. Stretching the bike is done to help the bike launch at the strip or for stability on high speed runs, a 750 isn't a bike for the drag strip or for top speed runs.


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

look at this look for the 750 stretch its purple camo thats how i want mine to look http://motorbike-search-engine.co.uk/Cu ... allery.php


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i olny wanna stretch it for the looks i like the looks of the bike bein stretched


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

jackdempsey420 said:


> look at this look for the 750 stretch its purple camo thats how i want mine to look http://motorbike-search-engine.co.uk/Cu ... allery.php


That has to be one of the dumbest looking 750's I have ever seen. It would be fine if it was a 1000 or a busa but doing that to a 750, holy **** that's funny! Even the muzzy exhaust looks out of place on that bike.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

If you have the money you say you do and you want to have something that looks good and gets attention check out MV Agusta. I couldn't go anywhere without having a group of people surrounding my bike. I would much rather have a bike that has class than a bike that won't even go around a turn. MV's start around $25,000 and go up to around $115,000.


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

u ever see a tripple threat hayabusa its three wheels in a row thats a crazy lookin bike


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i like the mv agusta mainly bc the single swingarm


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

a little off topic here... unless this gsx is some type of cichlid


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

aaquale1 said:


> a little off topic here... unless this gsx is some type of cichlid


You are correct, sorry about that. However I do believe it is worth going off topic if there is even the slightest chance of keeping a 16 year old off of a crotch rocket.


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

u got it ill stay off of one until i get bigger and older


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

LowCel said:


> jackdempsey420 said:
> 
> 
> > it was a typo i ment 100000 and im olny mad bc suposably i aint redy for a wolf or a jag cichlid like how am i not redy
> ...


Because Arapaima are cool, but they aren't very 'smart' so to say. Us poor people keep Parachromis, at least me. And I have to say If I was rich I wouldn't sell one Parachromis I own... Cichlids are smart, they have personality. You just have to love them!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Listen kid, here's the thing. If you want a treet bike take $300 and get a piece of junk and learn. Riding on the streets is completely different than riding trails or tracks. The trees on trails don't jump out and try to kill you, or run you off the road. Street riding is NOTHING like trail riding. Trail riding is 100,000 times safer.

OK, now that we're done with the motorcycle talk, let's talk fish. The boy says he's decided on Hatiensis which I find confusing. They are not even close to the top 20 mean fish. So much so that it's even difficult to keep them with other cichlids because they'll just die of stress and bloat.

THis might be difficult to grasp but try to use a little patience here. You're getting advice from people on this board who have kept heavy hitters since ten years before you were born. We've done everything you want to do with fish and have made the mistakes. I realize sometime you need to make the mistakes yourself to learn... But c'mon kid, we're here to help. We're not your parents... We're fish keepers.

If you go bby Willem Heijns' advice he will tell you that dovii are not aquarium possible because of their sheer size and aggressiveness. That being said, I have seven growing out in a 185, and they are nasty little buggers to other fish and each other. If you want a big mean fish, you're going to need a big mean tank. And 200 galllons isn't squat. Neither is 450 or 500 gallons. Try talking something in the thousands of gallons, then we'll talk. You've got the budget so why screw around with a bucket when you should be getting a pool.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

This thread hasn't died yet? :lol:


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> That being said, I have seven growing out in a 185, and they are nasty little buggers to other fish and each other. If you want a big mean fish, you're going to need a big mean tank. And 200 galllons isn't squat. Neither is 450 or 500 gallons. Try talking something in the thousands of gallons, then we'll talk. You've got the budget so why screw around with a bucket when you should be getting a pool.


****, my tank is tiny LOL. my big one is 75 Gallons. I have a Dovii at 3-4" in there. I hope I can keep him, but in the end, if he grows out of the tank before I can get a new tank, it's in his best interest to get him to someone with a bigger tank. Now, I have seen some Dovii's live happily in a 75G their whole life, but it isn't common. I luckily got a runt. He was about 2.5" in a tank full of 5 inchers. The guy told me he was older too, he just didn't grow a whole lot. Mine is definitely a male, which could easily outgrow a 180 if given the chance. My point is, I'm 14, so I can't say ****, but being a good aquarist means taking care of your aquarium and it's inhabitants to your full extent. If that means getting rid of my Dovii, I will be heartbroken, but I will do whats best for my fish. Just consider yourself as the fish. It would be like putting a human in a closet their whole life.


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

haha i dont think u can get the meanest fish....

my 6in albino oscar killed a 7in red devil.....

so i am one to believe its all in the personality of the fish...


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

jackdempsey420 said:


> sorry for fliping out its just im pissed bc my summer ended lastnight and i dident have much to do this summer and school started today but ik there not just fish when i first got them and my jd were liplockin it freaked me out bc i thought they would kill one another like fish are my life i love how u can own them from a seed and watch them grow and i love how when u walk in ur room and the fish greet u like if my fish died "knock on wood" it would piss me off and id be upset im probly bout to just buy a car and get my gsxr 900 I've always wanted


Sorry if I sound like a dick, but you should consider using that $100k for a good education. You would get more respect from people reading your posts if they could actually read your posts.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

illy-d said:


> jackdempsey420 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for fliping out its just im pissed bc my summer ended lastnight and i dident have much to do this summer and school started today but ik there not just fish when i first got them and my jd were liplockin it freaked me out bc i thought they would kill one another like fish are my life i love how u can own them from a seed and watch them grow and i love how when u walk in ur room and the fish greet u like if my fish died "knock on wood" it would piss me off and id be upset im probly bout to just buy a car and get my gsxr 900 I've always wanted
> ...


We have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, this is over!


----------

